# Knishes



## Raine (Mar 11, 2005)

Knishes 


INGREDIENTS:
5 pounds baking potatoes, peeled and cubed 
1/2 cup vegetable oil 
2 large onions, chopped 
salt and pepper to taste 

2 eggs 
1/2 cup vegetable oil 
1 cup warm water 
1 teaspoon salt 
5 cups all-purpose flour, or as needed 

DIRECTIONS:
Place potatoes into a pot with enough water to cover them. Bring to a boil, and cook for 5 to 10 minutes, or until tender. Drain and set aside if onions are not yet ready. 
While the potatoes are boiling, heat 1/2 cup of oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add onions, and cook until soft and translucent. Mix the onions and their oil into the potatoes, and mash until smooth. Season with salt and pepper, and set aside while you make the dough. 
In a large bowl, mix together eggs, 1/2 cup of oil, warm water and 1 teaspoon of salt. Gradually mix in flour until the dough is stiff enough to remove from the bowl and knead. Turn out onto a lightly floured surface, and knead for about 5 minutes. Let rest for a few minutes to relax the dough. 
Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Grease a cookie sheet. 
Cut off a piece of dough about the size of an egg. Roll the dough out into a long narrow strip about 3 inches wide. Spread the potato mixture over the dough leaving a 1 inch strip along one of the long sides. Roll the dough around the filling towards the exposed strip, and gently press to seal. If you've done this step correctly, the dough will be shaped like a snake filled with potato filling. Repeat the process with remaining dough and filling. 
Place the potato filled rolls onto the prepared cookie sheet, and cut into 1 inch pieces using a pizza cutter. 
Bake for 30 to 45 minutes in the preheated oven, until nicely browned.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 12, 2005)

oy gevalt! that's some spud, thanks rainee. i love knishes. ok, quick poll, for knish lovers out there. whaddya like on your knish: mustard, ketchup, salt, vinegar, or other...

i like ketchup or vinegar. mustard goes on the dog...


----------



## GB (Mar 12, 2005)

Depends on the type of kinish. For a potato kinish I eat it just the way it is. If it is seasoned right then it really doesn't need anything. For a meat kinish I will occasionally use ketchup, but usually again I will eat it without anything.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 12, 2005)

Rainee....don't you need some sort of controlled substance license to make things like this? They sound positively dangerous! Gonna try these...thanks!


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2005)

Never had a knish. Sounds like perohe though, only baked not boiled. Do you serve them with anything to dip with? Or smear on them?


----------



## auntdot (Mar 12, 2005)

Grew up in Brooklyn, and when my sister and I got older would go to the Kosher deli on Christmas eve and take out the hot dogs (with the fresh sauerkraut, to die for) and potato knishes to bring home.

Then we would decorate the tree (the tree in our house never went up until the eve).

The potato knishes I am used to are square, about 2 and 1/2 inches on a side and half an inch thick.

Like mine plain or with mustard, but only the yellow French's type mustard.  Knishes, like ballpark franks, were not meant for fancy mustards, IMHO.

At some supermarkets we can find frozen Gabila's knishes, which are pretty good, and certainly worth a try (don't live in knish country anymore).

They can also be cut into bite size pieces and served with toothpicks and mustard dipping sauce as an appetizer (if you want to add a bit of horseradish, it will work).  Another plate with cut up Sabrett or Hebrew National franks, sliced kielbasa or other sausage, and you have yourself a party.

Rainee's recipe sounds great.

Too many recipes and so few meals, I hope I get a chance to try it.


----------



## Raine (Mar 12, 2005)

I like just the way they are.


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 9, 2006)

I have been making knishes for many years....the following is the recipe I use. But, being a typical Jewish recipe, I cannot give you exact measurements, sorry.....
Leftover brisket and roasted potatoes....more meat than potatoes
Fry a couple of small onions, with lots of salt and pepper...I  use Canola oil
Cuisinart the meat, potatoes and onions until fairly smooth.
Remove to large bowl and taste for seasonings....add a couple of eggs, mix all together.
Make dough:
2 cups flour; 2 eggs; 1/4 cup canola oil; about 1/4 cup hot water. Salt to taste.
Make well in centre of flour, add eggs, beat, add oil, then start mixing flour in and adding the hot water until the dough comes together and away from the sides of bowl....Knead for a couple of minutes.
Divide dough into 3 or 4 pieces. Roll quite thin. Add meat mixture along long side. For appetizers, put less meat in and roll to make a thin roll...just roll 2 or three times. Cut in pieces to  your liking. Put on parchment paper on cookie sheet. 350F until nicely browned. Freeze beautifully. Warm before serving....for larger knishes....put more meat on dough and make a larger roll. Cut in serving pieces to your liking.....ENJOY!!!
Make well in centre of flour, add eggs


----------



## jkath (Jan 9, 2006)

These all sound positively lovely! 
Yep, Alix, they do sound like pierohe, pierogi or whichever other slavic tongue you're speaking 

ella/TO - - - Welcome to our house~! Make sure you go on up and introduce yourself to the others!


----------



## Shunka (Jan 9, 2006)

I usually just use pie dough for the crust; roll out the dough, cut into 4 to 6 inch wide circles and then put my knish filling on one side. Seal with egg yolk, put on a baking sheet, wash with egg white and sprinkle with dill weed. My family loves these and they freeze and re-heat very well too.


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 9, 2006)

Thankyou JKath for your welcome....don't know where to "go up"....LOL...but that's okay....just nice to be here and see all the good recipes...will keep me busy every day for a long time...


----------



## kadesma (Jan 9, 2006)

ella/TO said:
			
		

> Thankyou JKath for your welcome....don't know where to "go up"....LOL...but that's okay....just nice to be here and see all the good recipes...will keep me busy every day for a long time...


Ella at the top of the page there is a forum that says, introductions and birthdays..You can introduce yourself to the DC family there. You will be welcomed with open arms..This is a wonderful group of giving sharing friends..
Welcome Ella, I'm kadesma


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2006)

for a little clarification, knishes are no where near pierogies.

knishes are square "pockets" of seasoned mashed taters, in a sort of a mashed potato crust. they look like fried 3" x 3" x 1' pillows.  i've always pictured them as a square of mashed being floured and pan or deep fried to make the crust.

and welcome ella/tronto.


----------



## mish (Jan 10, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> for a little clarification, knishes are no where near pierogies.
> 
> knishes are square "pockets" of seasoned mashed taters, in a sort of a mashed potato crust. they look like fried 3" x 3" x 1' pillows. i've always pictured them as a square of mashed being floured and pan or deep fried to make the crust.
> 
> and welcome ella/tronto.


 
Right on the money, BT.  They are very different.  & - What, no chicken fat?   My european grandmother made knishes with many different fillings, and I don't recall ever having seen them baked.  Wanted to give you a few links to show the difference & what they look like, but my puter is not cooperating.  A pierogy has a doughey outside, while a knish has a softer slightly flaky outside.  Some fillings, potato, meat & potato, liver, kasha, are the ones I grew up with.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 10, 2006)

oh man, my mil made the best kasha (buckwheat) knishes.

although, i've never made any, the big debate seems to be baking v.s. frying.

here's a link to baked ones: http://www.newyorkfirst.com/gifts/9022.html


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 15, 2006)

Pickled tomato as a side would be my choice.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 15, 2006)

ella/TO said:
			
		

> Thankyou JKath for your welcome....don't know where to "go up"....LOL...but that's okay....just nice to be here and see all the good recipes...will keep me busy every day for a long time...


 
ella, go to the top of this page and on the left, you will see the words
Discuss Cooking >Specific Chat and Recipes> etc...
Click on Discuss cooking. When you get to the main page, scroll down to Introductions and Birthday. Go in and start a new thread there to say hi.


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 15, 2006)

Charlie, kosher dills, dill green tomatoes...even a tossed salad....I really like to make the knishes quite small and serve them to my guests with their pre dinner drinks, which in our house is always wine, white or red. Haven't served mixed drinks in years.


----------

